# CRS FEEDING TIME



## bogwood (28 Aug 2013)

Just a couple of pictures of my CRS getting there weekly treat,


----------



## andyh (28 Aug 2013)

Wow that's a lot of crs!!!


----------



## bogwood (28 Aug 2013)

andyh said:


> Wow that's a lot of crs!!!


 
Yes. Thanks.
200 plus in one tank, and probably 60 in the other


----------



## basil (2 Sep 2013)

Thanks for sharing - some lovely shrimp there!


----------



## bogwood (2 Sep 2013)

basil said:


> Thanks for sharing - some lovely shrimp there!


Thanks basil.
Im really pleased with them. And with having no fish in , they seem to be out and about all the time, fascinating to watch.


----------



## justissaayman (2 Sep 2013)

Damn thats a lot of CRS... mine will have to be supplimented.


----------



## basil (3 Sep 2013)

bogwood said:


> Thanks basil.
> Im really pleased with them. And with having no fish in , they seem to be out and about all the time, fascinating to watch.



Great to see a strong colony of home bred shrimp. How long have you been breeding them?


----------



## bogwood (3 Sep 2013)

basil said:


> Great to see a strong colony of home bred shrimp. How long have you been breeding them?


Hi, Basil.
First tried, about 4 years ago, but it was all new, and i had a lot of problems. So just concentrated on planted tanks.
Last year decided to do it properly 3, dedicated CRS tanks, Ro and NO fish, TDS 130, GH 5, Temp 71/72 and ADA substrate and Moss.
I bought the parents as very young ones about 8 months ago, and the end of June they starting breeding like rabbits......... its great


----------



## Shrimp Toast (30 Sep 2013)

Spot on congrats. Colony looks awesome


----------



## RolyMo (6 Oct 2013)

Hey Bogwood
They look smashing. 
Can I ask what type/grade of CRS they are?
Regards
R


----------



## bogwood (6 Oct 2013)

RolyMo said:


> Hey Bogwood
> They look smashing.
> Can I ask what type/grade of CRS they are?
> Regards
> R


Thanks. R
Probably about 24 breeding adults, split between two tanks.

Purchased 9 mths ago approx. I mainly bought SS-SSS. from 3 sources.
There are a few of lower grade mixed in.
There must be 250/300 young now, and some very interesting colours amongst them.

Ive just moved 50 youngsters to my 80ltr  planted signature set up, so fingers crossed all goes Ok.


----------



## RolyMo (6 Oct 2013)

Hi Bogwood
I am confused on the breeding stuff. And wonder if you could point me in the right direction at the risk of hijacking your thread a little. 
I have some normal SS grade CRS. Do they just produce more SS grade shrimp or is their offspring lesser quality?
If I add PRL I assume they will breed with the normal SS grade, but what would their offspring grade be?
Thanks in advance
Regards
Roly


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Oct 2013)

H


RolyMo said:


> Hi Bogwood
> 
> I am confused on the breeding stuff. And wonder if you could point me in the right direction at the risk of hijacking your thread a little.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Roly, 

When Breeding SS shrimp, the majority should be of a similar quality to the parents with maybe a few even better or worse.
Adding PRL will intensify the colours of the SS but if they are SS PRL then they will have no effect on Pattern, just colour intensity.


----------



## bogwood (6 Oct 2013)

RolyMo said:


> Hi Bogwood
> I am confused on the breeding stuff. And wonder if you could point me in the right direction at the risk of hijacking your thread a little.
> I have some normal SS grade CRS. Do they just produce more SS grade shrimp or is their offspring lesser quality?
> If I add PRL I assume they will breed with the normal SS grade, but what would their offspring grade be?
> ...


Hi.
Nathaniel has answered it for you. Im not really experienced enough to add anything more.
Its a new area of fish keeping for me.

I have not yet got round to pairing individual shrimps.....thats next.
Ive just left then to it, but the results are a fair reflection of the adults coloration, and a few nice surprises.
cheers.


----------



## RolyMo (6 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys
Appreciate the pointers on the breeding. 
I will have to do more on the research. I thought my SS from one of the sponsors were great colouration of red and white. 
Curious as to how good the SSS is now. 
Thanks
Roly


----------



## Michael W (6 Oct 2013)

Hi, towards the end of the first post in this thread, A Guide To Crystal Red Shrimp | UK Aquatic Plant Society will give you some insight to what the colouration of different grades may look like.


----------



## RolyMo (6 Oct 2013)

Hi Michael
Yep seen that one along with a few others. Thanks.
I saw a breeding chart on shrimp toast.com, but have not quite got my head around it.

I was just curious as to whether my SS ones would breed inferior grade or the same. But it's seems like a potential mixture.
Waiting for the fun to start.
Thanks again. Most helpful.
Roly


----------



## Michael W (6 Oct 2013)

I think what most people do will separate the inferior grades into another tank or something and keep the ones similar to the parents in the same tank and pick ones that look better in another but I can't be sure. I have kept CRS before but as a student and due to their need I just couldn't spend the time and money to keep the setup going, instead they went to a friend of mine. I'm hoping in the future I could start up a CRS tank again but It won't be any time soon.

P.S you might be able to find some info from this forum ShrimpNow !!!


----------

